# tumors on freshwater fish



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have red eye tetras with some kind of pink lumps on them, are these tumors? If so how do u treat tumors in fish, one of the tetras has one on his side the other has it on his lower lip


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they aren't tumors. I already told you it's a serious infection.
You don't treat tumors, anyway.


----------

